# Hand Feeding Cat



## ImMrGraves (Oct 10, 2008)

Whenever I try to give my cat small treats by hand he always ends up biting my fingers. He is a really calm and relaxed cat but when food is involved he has no mercy. Anyone know of a way to get him to gently take the treat from my hand? I ask this because whenever I throw the treat on the ground I have to point to it in order for him to find it lol. Either that or my dog will snag it up before him.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Have you tried giving it to him on your open palm? No fingers in the way!


----------



## ImMrGraves (Oct 10, 2008)

Yes, I've tried that too. He ends up biting my palm lol. Its not that bad, I can live with it. I was just curious if there was something I could do to change it.

My main thing is that he bites hard. Its like he hasn't eaten for days lol


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Say,"Ouch!", or something similar when your cat mistakes your hand for food. Your cat doesn't mean to hurt you, but is acting on instinct, and doesn't know that your skin gets hurt easily. When he bites, close your hand over the treats, and ignore him. Tell him, "You bite, no treats!". He'll catch on aftere a few times, and learn to control his instinctive biting.

That is how I taught Arianwen to be gentle. She very rarely forgets, and only nips lightly if she does. Arianwen has grown to be a very smart and sweet kitty, and always apologizes if she accidently nips.
:heart


----------

